# Mortal Kombat! (reboot)



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't really know what to say about this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_MqZn7E-mk[/YOUTUBE]

Except that it looks awesome.

Batman Begins awesome..

Edit:

Still don't know what this is.

Could be a moderate budget movie,a high budget TV series or even a miniseries for a new game.

Edit 2:

Devin Faraci from CHUD says this is for a movie :


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 8, 2010)

but mortal kombat 2 was SOOOO GOOOOOOD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

What the hell? This does look pretty decent. 

Just one thing: why did a plastic surgeon become a fucking super kung-fu ninja all the sudden? 

And Scorpion as a quasi-good guy hero?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2010)

Well,this could be a new movie (with a so-so budget),a new TV series with a high budget,or even a miniseries for a new game.


But yeah,it actually looks decent..


Also..Scorpion as the main character?


----------



## Coteaz (Jun 8, 2010)

That does look surprisingly good.


----------



## Bart (Jun 8, 2010)

Isn't that the actor who played Gambol in TDK?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 8, 2010)

WHAT!!!!!!!


----------



## mootz (Jun 8, 2010)

lol johnny cage dies again


why is scorpin the main character?

Anyway this at least looks better than any mortal kombat reboot that would have followed the story.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 8, 2010)

HOLY SHIT ITS SCORPION


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, Scorpion is one of my favorite characters to play so this is a good thing. 

Shit's gonna be awesome. It'll probably flop and suck, but it's gonna be awesome anyway. I might watch this one in the theatres--twice.


----------



## Bart (Jun 8, 2010)

It was being made into a TV series, but apparently it's going to be an actual film, which is just awesome I must say


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2010)

Bart said:


> It was being made into a TV series, but apparently it's going to be an actual film, which is just awesome I must say



I don't know man..

As a TV series this could have been good..

But as a feature film..in theatres?

Michael Jay White actually managed to chew scenery in this little trailer..

I enjoyed it,and it would have worked in a TV series..but in a movie?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 8, 2010)

I thought the MK movie was supposed to come out in 2013. 

Looks awesome though, but Reptile is one ugly friend in this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

I wouldn't have liked it as a series myself. It would take to long to develop, the fight scenes would be played out rather quickly, and it'd just get cancelled when I get interested enough in it.

As a movie at least I know I'll be able to see the ending.


----------



## Bart (Jun 8, 2010)

The only thing that worries me is with some of the villains like Sub-Zero. How are they going to sort his abilities? Scorpion is rather easy because all he needs is a Kunai on the end of a chain. Sub-Zero freezes stuff, though. How exactly are they going to pull that off in a realistic manner?

P.S. Ciupy it still could possibly work, I suppose. Ah I knew it was Michael Jay White


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 8, 2010)

I wonder how they are going to make Scorpion jumping out from one side of the screen and coming in from the other  and shooting flames from his skull.


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 8, 2010)

There Makin' A Mortal Kombat movie .. Done in 2013 ( we're doomed in 2012 so forget it  naah im just kiddin .. )


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wouldn't have liked it as a series myself. It would take to long to develop, the fight scenes would be played out rather quickly, and it'd just get cancelled when I get interested enough in it.
> 
> As a movie at least I know I'll be able to see the ending.



Lol..

You are right..these last years certainly have seen many worthy shows being canceled out of sheer stupidity.

But still..one movie with a medium to low budget..it could flop and really send the Mortal Kombat franchise to a watery grave..again.


Also..where the hell is Liu Kang in all of this?


----------



## Bart (Jun 8, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I wonder how they are going to make Scorpion jumping out from one side of the screen and coming in from the other  and shooting flames from his skull.



I'm starting to wonder about Raiden.

Hopefully they won't pull of something like him being an insane mental patient who thinks he's a God and comes into possession of some technology that allows him to release bursts of lightning


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2010)

Bart said:


> I'm starting to wonder about Raiden.
> 
> Hopefully they won't pull of something like him being an insane mental patient who thinks he's a God and comes into possession of some technology that allows him to release bursts of lightning



Ultimate Thor? 



Anyway..as you said,it will be interesting to see how they are going to incorporate the more fantasy elements into this.

Guess they will use SCIENCE!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

Bart said:


> The only thing that worries me is with some of the villains like Sub-Zero. How are they going to sort his abilities? Scorpion is rather easy because all he needs is a Kunai on the end of a chain. Sub-Zero freezes stuff, though. How exactly are they going to pull that off in a realistic manner?
> 
> P.S. Ciupy it still could possibly work, I suppose. Ah I knew it was Michael Jay White


Liquid nitrogen inside of a Super-Soaker? works pretty well.



Grrblt said:


> I wonder how they are going to make Scorpion jumping out from one side of the screen and coming in from the other  and shooting flames from his skull.


 Kind of the same way they do the old gag where you go through the doors in a hallway. He'll go through one door, come out the other side, then punch someone in the face. Then they'll both do prat falls and we all laugh! 


Ciupy said:


> Lol..
> 
> You are right..these last years certainly have seen many worthy shows being canceled out of sheer stupidity.
> 
> ...


 Liu Kang is probably a MMA instructor or something. Maybe a cycler. 


Bart said:


> I'm starting to wonder about Raiden.
> 
> Hopefully they won't pull of something like him being an insane mental patient who thinks he's a God and comes into possession of some technology that allows him to release bursts of lightning


 Probably a car battery strapped to his back hooked to metal rods and tasers under his coat.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 8, 2010)

Bart said:


> I'm starting to wonder about Raiden.
> 
> Hopefully they won't pull of something like him being an insane mental patient who thinks he's a God and comes into possession of some technology that allows him to release bursts of lightning



Raiden would IMO be the top candidate for not showing up in the movie. Or maybe fourth candidate, after Goro/Kintaro/Motaro. His powers are too out there. Even sub zero is pushing it, but at least he doesn't teleport.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 8, 2010)

Excuse me. I need to change my pants.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Raiden would IMO be the top candidate for not showing up in the movie. Or maybe fourth candidate, after Goro/Kintaro/Motaro. His powers are too out there. Even sub zero is pushing it, but at least he doesn't teleport.


 I could easily see Motaro as a guy with a tail and really buff. Some people are born with tails.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I could easily see Motaro as a guy with a tail and really buff. Some people are born with tails.


Some people are born with tails. And horns. And four legs.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 8, 2010)

Man, I haven't played a MK game since _Deadly Alliance_, and that was almost 8 years ago.





			
				Grrblt said:
			
		

> Some people are born with tails. And horns. And four legs.



As that trailer (or whatever it was) explained about Reptile, he was born with inside-out eyes, so what you described would actually be normal in comparison.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Some people are born with tails. And horns. And four legs.


 That's true, actually. I guess they might play off that one Indian baby for all those guys. You know, the one with 8 limbs and 2 vaginas that they think is the reincarnation of Shiva or whatever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2010)

no liu kang? he's like the easiest to develop.all you need is an Asian who know kung-fu. scorpion is my favorite character though so i'm ok with this.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> no liu kang? he's like the easiest to develop.all you need is an Asian who know kung-fu. scorpion is my favorite character though so i'm ok with this.



But wtf is wrong with Scorpion's eyes in this one.

Can he really be the main character with those creepy eyes?


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2010)

Is that Gambol from TDK?


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 8, 2010)

Stark said:


> As that trailer (or whatever it was) explained about Reptile, he was born with inside-out eyes, so what you described would actually be normal in comparison.


Reptile's condition is real. 

Don't think there's a real condition making people getting born in the shape of bull centaurs.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh shit! That actually looked good. I like the direction they took in making this one.

I haven't played the game in years and barely remember anything about it, but isn't Johnny Cage supposed to be a somewhat major character. How could he be killed off just like that. Raiden was my favorite character, but he would not have worked in this movie so I am glad they left him out.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't see news of this @ IMDB

New Mortal Kombat Movie in 2010?


??? Article dated 5/11/2009


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 8, 2010)

illmatic said:


> I don't see news of this @ IMDB
> 
> 
> 
> ??? Article dated 5/11/2009


Because it is not confirmed to be a movie.
Some people say the video is for the new Mortal Kombat game.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Because it is not confirmed to be a movie.
> Some people say the video is for the new Mortal Kombat game.



Others say that this was a promo filmed with the purpose of showing the big wigs at WB that a "Batman Begins" take on Mortal Kombat could work.

We'll see I guess..


----------



## illmatic (Jun 8, 2010)

Warner Bros, does own Midway now.


----------



## Brian (Jun 8, 2010)

Reptile, Baraka, and Scorpion looks so badass


----------



## Elias (Jun 8, 2010)

This could actually turn out to be good.

 I would rather it be a television series.


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 8, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Others say that this was a promo filmed with the purpose of showing the big wigs at WB that a "Batman Begins" take on Mortal Kombat could work.
> 
> We'll see I guess..


I gues
I find the change to Baraka way to drastic.
They might as wel leave him out of the movie or make up a new character if your going to change things this bad.
He doesn,t even look close to his game counterpart.
I find it kind of ironic that movie deadpool looks more like Baraka then his actual movie counterpart.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, it's Gambol from TDK. In real life, the actor(Michael Jai White) is a noted martial artist.

Anyway, I think it looks stupid.......Even worse than the Tekken movie......As a TV movie/series, it might work. But as a theatrical, it looks TERRIBLE.

Edit: Why isnt this appearing in Michael Jai Whites filmography on wikipedia and imdb?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

Why you hatin' Martial? This should be right up your alley. :taichou


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 8, 2010)

"Get over here!"


Well I'm sold.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes, it's Gambol from TDK. In real life, the actor(Michael Jai White) is a noted martial artist.
> 
> Anyway, I think it looks stupid.......Even worse than the Tekken movie......As a TV movie/series, it might work. But as a theatrical, it looks TERRIBLE.
> 
> Edit: Why isnt this appearing in Michael Jai Whites filmography on wikipedia and imdb?



It's just an AU interpretation of Mortal Kombat.

How the heck does this looks worse than the Tekken movie?

I mean..really?


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Yes, it's Gambol from TDK. In real life, the actor(Michael Jai White) is a noted martial artist.
> 
> Anyway, I think it looks stupid.......Even worse than the Tekken movie......As a TV movie/series, it might work. But as a theatrical, it looks TERRIBLE.
> 
> Edit: Why isnt this appearing in Michael Jai Whites filmography on wikipedia and imdb?


Because it is not confirmed to be a movie i gues.
But even if it is just a promo i am kind of surprised that this isn,t on his imdb.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2010)

Devin Faraci from CHUD says that this is a real movie folks!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 8, 2010)

Sub-motherfucking-Zero!!!!!


----------



## Velocity (Jun 8, 2010)

I actually quite like it. But as for what it's to be used for, I'm strongly of the mind that we just watched the intro video for Mortal Kombat 9. Ed Boon, or whatever his name is, had mentioned he wanted a more realistic and more violent version of Mortal Kombat and was vocal about getting at least a Mature rating for the game when it gets classified.

If the characters all look like that, I'm sold already.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

A weird fighting game the looks like movie? Sounds familiar, in a bad way...


----------



## Brian (Jun 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A weird fighting game the looks like movie? Sounds familiar, in a bad way...



Ironically that movie tried to make Street Fighter 'realistic' as well


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2010)

Why don't I like it? The acting. It just all feels......off. I usually like Michael Jai White, but he's trying too hard to stress this is a MK movie. It's also too expositiony. 

The Tekken movie looks bad, but at least the trailer flowed well and it looks like a theatricla film(albeit a bad one). This, as I said, looks too much like a TV movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2010)

ill, why do they use those gross deformed babies


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 8, 2010)

Where the fuck is Raiden??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Why don't I like it? The acting. It just all feels......off. I usually like Michael Jai White, but he's trying too hard to stress this is a MK movie. It's also too expositiony.
> 
> The Tekken movie looks bad, but at least the trailer flowed well and it looks like a theatricla film(albeit a bad one). This, as I said, looks too much like a TV movie.


You mean how he mutters a MK catchphrase with every other breath?  I thought that was kinda lame. 

"Go finish him"

or

"This man has caused many fatalities"

or

"We need this to be flawless"

Paraphrasing, but not much.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 8, 2010)

What the fuck? This really wasn't what I expected. It was a mix of dark and gritty and incredibly corny. Mostly cause of the black guy, who I assume is Jax. As said before, was trying WAY too hard.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL they killed Johnny Cage...again!

This looks fucking awesome!

Scorpion as the main character....


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone else hoping for Stryker?


 could probably use the work


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 8, 2010)

This looks pretty fake. I don't think we're meant to take it seriously.

And yes, it's as bad as _Tekken_ if it were actually made.

*EDIT-* Okay, I've just watched the _Tekken_ trailer again, and I retract my statement.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 8, 2010)

Caelus said:


> What the fuck? This really wasn't what I expected. It was a mix of dark and gritty and incredibly corny. Mostly cause of the black guy, *who I assume is Jax*. As said before, was trying WAY too hard.



Something about the way he hangs around Sonya and has Jacks written on his office door makes me think you might be on to something!



Caelus said:


> Anyone else hoping for Stryker?
> 
> 
> could probably use the work



Absolutely not. Stryker is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Brian (Jun 8, 2010)

So I guess Goro is out of the picture


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 8, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Something about the way he hangs around Sonya and has Jacks written on his office door makes me think you might be on to something!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not. Stryker is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).




I didn't pay too much attention, missed where it said that. And if me suggesting Uncle Joey from Full House didn't give away that it was a joke, I don't know what would have.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2010)

He does kinda look like Uncle Joey. 

I still think the movie has potential.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 8, 2010)

This really does look half decent.

But what I'll really be pissed off about is if they leave this out:

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKdYlSrXn_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 8, 2010)

That actully looks decent.

No Goro?


----------



## Brian (Jun 8, 2010)

Subzero has a pretty cool design


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 8, 2010)

Brian said:


> So I guess Goro is out of the picture



they'll probably just have a guy with 2 arms and claim hes a mutant (but to make it darker they'll say hes a p*d*p**** or something).


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 8, 2010)

Sub-Zero and Scorpion are the only good thing about this. And maybe Sonya, who's played by that hot lady from Boston Public and Star Trek.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 8, 2010)

Despite the changes in all the character's background, I rather liked the action scenes in the trailer. Its an interesting twist actually. I'm not digging Baraka, but Reptile's history seems good enough. Sub-Zero's face was excellently done.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 8, 2010)

They pretty much removed the magical aspect of the MK universe though and made it more realistic. I don't liek it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 8, 2010)

*MORTAL KOMBAT :Rebirth*

well could itr be a preview of the movie and a hint that he next game will be a reboot?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_MqZn7E-mk&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 8, 2010)

I think the more realistic take on this will have to be an aquired taste. It is a little off putting that they won't stick to the original source but i'm gonna give this a shot i mean it does look half-way decent.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 8, 2010)

damn, i created a tread of this in the video game section(i leave geg a message to delete it)

if this mean the new game is a reboot in a new direction like this then, i will like it but i hope they don't abandon the original MK universe.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 8, 2010)

Eh? Speculatory at best, and a MK game just ain't the same if you didn't have Sub-Zero and Scorpion.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2010)

MY word, this looks so deliciously corny and awesome. That JC fight scene was pretty good, too. Definitely seeing this opening day .


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 8, 2010)

I must say I am impressed actually.

The creativity is certainly welcomed--it's a much different representation than we are used to for MK.  I grew up with MK, so seeing it like this is definitely new, but I am impressed none the less.

We'll see how it unfolds.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 8, 2010)

Definitely the most interesting Mortal Kombat product in a while.


----------



## John (Jun 8, 2010)

​
This new guy just doesn't have the deep voice or preference for yellow ninja suits to do this character justice. Furthermore, where's that ​ that pops out of his hand? Come to think of it I wouldn't mind them leaving that out.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2010)

I grew up with the traditional MK.. but this is actually pretty nice. Im ok with this.


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn, looks pretty darn cool.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm actually most interested in the background they have for Sub-Zero, i'm just afraid it'll be some Mr. Freeze rip-off.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 8, 2010)

They said they'll explain what it means next week....

I'm guessing the new MK game that's been rumored, this will be the plot to it.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 8, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> They said they'll explain what it means next week....
> 
> I'm guessing the new MK game that's been rumored, this will be the plot to it.



Mortal Combat.... PLOT.. WUT.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm predicting mad smart dude constructs a portable freezing compound to spray at his victims ala-Spider Man. Called it!


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 8, 2010)

Where the hell was Lu Kang? Not having him is like not having Ryu in a Street fighter movie, and we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 8, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Mortal Combat.... PLOT.. WUT.


From what I hear it's for an MK movie now....awesome!

But don't fret. They've announced they'll show MK9 at E3 next week!!!


----------



## The Big G (Jun 9, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Where the hell was Lu Kang? Not having him is like not having Ryu in a Street fighter movie, and we all know how that turned out.



With Scorpion as the main it might be able to pull it off


----------



## Corran (Jun 9, 2010)

Wasn't Scorpian always the more evil of the two?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2010)

I predict much lulz will be had.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sold on this...so fucking am...Hell I don't even mind that they've changed the backstory and mythos around...all I know is this looks badass.

lol Raiden will probably be some mad scientist or something.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm sold on this...so fucking am...Hell I don't even mind that they've changed the backstory and mythos around...all I know is this looks badass.
> 
> lol Raiden will probably be some mad scientist or something.





Nah.  Raiden will be some wise hobo.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 9, 2010)

Well if my girl Kitana is in this I'll go see it. But with my squeemish ass I'll have to go see it with someone just for the gruesome parts.:S


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 9, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'm sold on this...so fucking am...Hell I don't even mind that they've changed the backstory and mythos around...all I know is this looks badass.
> 
> lol Raiden will probably be some mad scientist or something.


Hah, like what they did to Dhalsim in Street Fighter.

Nah, Raiden will either be a meteorologist or a repairman who offers Scorpion much wisdom. Like that janitor in Scrubs.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 9, 2010)

Well..I believe some ideea thrown in for Raiden was that Raiden would be an alternate personality of Liu Kang's.

Although Liu Kang would be a decent person and a pretty good fighter,when the alternate Raiden persona would set in,shit would get wrecked..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 9, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Hah, like what they did to Dhalsim in Street Fighter.
> 
> *Nah, Raiden will either be a meteorologist or a repairman who offers Scorpion much wisdom. Like that janitor in Scrubs*.



While torturing him and berating him on a day to day basis.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2010)

I like it


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2010)

in b4 Liu Kang gets killed by Baraka


----------



## Tandaradei (Jun 9, 2010)

scorpion as portagonist?

fucking. awesome.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 9, 2010)

As it was going along, I thought this was another College Humor parody, like the old Street Fighter one (albiet with better flair for quality camerawork, obviously). Then the Johnny Cage fight started and I was like, no way could they afford a quality of fight choreography. 

For reference, here's the first part of the old Street Fighter Parody :

[YOUTUBE]kLrWgVPeCzI[/YOUTUBE]

Anyways, as it might be a hype-trailer for a new MK game, I won't get my hopes up too much (E3 is like next week). However, if this does turn out to be a movie, I hope it has Robin Shou as Lui Kang again. Would be awesome. 

If they can pull Tony Jaa away from his terrible Ong Bakk "sequels", then that'd be an even better alternative.


----------



## Sen (Jun 9, 2010)

omg, I'm so excited for this movie it's crazy.  I used to love Mortal Kombat.  The original first movie was pretty good too, I loved the soundtrack as well, they better include the main fighting theme somewhere   Poor Johnny Cage though   The reboot looks so cool already though, and I love the realistic theme.

I hope Liu Kang, Raiden, and Kitana all get roles, they were my favorites with Reptile and Scorpion.

Edit:  I thought this came out in 2010 because of the trailer, but it seems according to IMDB it's not until 2013   That's so far away, weird that they already are releasing trailers that look that awesome 2 years ahead of time.

Or wait, that might be another movie?  I'm so confused.


----------



## Bart (Jun 9, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Nah, Raiden will either be a meteorologist or a repairman who offers Scorpion much wisdom. Like that janitor in Scrubs.



I'm still sticking with what I said,

him being an escaped mental patient who has a Messiah complex, and is able to release electric bursts from some suit or as Crazy said, "probably a car battery strapped to his back hooked to metal rods and tasers under his coat."


----------



## Sen (Jun 9, 2010)

Actually I've been reading articles and it seems that this isn't a real trailer.

It's only a short-film thing to generate interest and perhaps make a movie based on it. 



> Actress Jeri Ryan, the actress portraying Sonya Blade in the video, has confirmed  via Twitter that this is a short film created by a director to sell Warner Bros. on his Mortal Kombat pitch. "It's not a game trailer. Actually was made for the director to sell WB on his vision for a reimagined MK film," Ryan says on her Twitter page, adding " I did it as a favor to a friend. No idea yet what WB's reaction to it was."


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 9, 2010)

This is relevant to this thread!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASoxIriqJEU&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 9, 2010)

It seems cheap for a movie, good for a tv show, and awesome for a game clip


----------



## Raikiri (Jun 9, 2010)

i'm down with anything where scorpion fights with sub zero. i loved the first MK movie, but i couldnt believe they were on the same team back then!


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 9, 2010)

John said:


> ​
> This new guy just doesn't have the deep voice or preference for yellow ninja suits to do this character justice. Furthermore, where's that ​ that pops out of his hand? Come to think of it I wouldn't mind them leaving that out.



That snake-thing was only in the movie. In the game it was always a spear-ish thing, and he was using that in the clip, when he pierced that guys throat with it. 



Corran said:


> Wasn't Scorpian always the more evil of the two?



No.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2010)

well Liu Kang could be in the movie,hell maybe he the main character and he will be one pf the most normal of the fighters.

any way ,it look to be a small test video


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2010)

this looks really good and scorpion seems to be the main character he was my favorite in the game along with sub zero


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

If this is just a short film then the real film will be twice as good.


----------



## FistofIron (Jun 9, 2010)

Whether its for a new movie or the new game I'm interested. MK is a series that needs a new direction.


----------



## Bart (Jun 9, 2010)

Any one have any ideas on how they'll tackle Jax's arms, Kano, Goro, Smoke etc?

Having Kenshi in the roster would be nothing short of amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Jax's arms are easy enough. He'll just get metal boxing gloves.


----------



## Roy (Jun 9, 2010)

This actually looks awesome. Can it be too good to be true? Will it end up being a bomb?


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

That sounds gay CMX. I am disappoint again witchu'. 

I want him to have fully cybernetic arms that can bend steel girdles with a touch.

Also why the fuck is Baraka so tiny and have dreds? 

I did like his little fight with Cage though and Sub-zero looks badass.


----------



## Bart (Jun 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Jax's arms are easy enough. He'll just get metal boxing gloves.



Hmm 

Or what if Baraka captures and experiments on him?


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh shit apparently Robin Shou isn't going to be Liu Kang in this movie but The Great Kung Lao.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 9, 2010)

Bart said:


> Any one have any ideas on how they'll tackle Jax's arms, Kano, Goro, Smoke etc?
> 
> Having Kenshi in the roster would be nothing short of amazing.



Jax had normal arms in MK1 and MK2.


----------



## Daedus (Jun 9, 2010)

They killed off Johnny Cage... again.

Not interested.


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah rumor is they might be rebooting this whole franchise from scratch.


----------



## Bart (Jun 9, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Jax had normal arms in MK1 and MK2.



Well yeah, but they could change it slightly, couldn't they?


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 9, 2010)

Bart said:


> Well yeah, but they could change it slightly, couldn't they?



Sure, but if it's just a lot work, why do it?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 9, 2010)

Johnny Cage gets owned like a scrub again.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 9, 2010)

I know there is a Mortal Kombat in the making or whatever but is this the real trailer?

I like it alot, especially the picture of Sub-Zero, but I don't really care too much about how they said Baraka implanted his blades into his arms himself. Wasn't
 he a demon, and weren't there an entire race of them? Same goes for Reptile.


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 9, 2010)

I LOVE THIS MOVIE!!! IT LOOKS AWESOME!!!

But I must admit that what makes me watch this movie really bad is that the director really made it seem realistic. So far, MK movies were about demons and gods from other planes of existence. Now, they are all human...well, more less.

Kindda reminds me of new Batman series. I really like the realism in this movie


----------



## Dabura (Jun 9, 2010)

I can't believe so many actually liked this.

Not that it looks like cheap cinema, but
- it has non of the mortal kombat vibe, if not for the names I would not recognise it.
- its too modern, although reptiles story suits him good
- scorpion??  I thought he was Kano for crying out loud!

If this for the new game.. we can forget about classic new redesigns, scorpion looks like an American hero with a yellow shirt...

If this is a movie, just change the name


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> I know there is a Mortal Kombat in the making or whatever but is this the real trailer?
> 
> I like it alot, especially the picture of Sub-Zero, but I don't really care too much about how they said Baraka implanted his blades into his arms himself. Wasn't
> he a demon, and weren't there an entire race of them? Same goes for Reptile.



Well it's meant to be a realistic take, putting demons in it would kinda nullify that.

Still it looks pretty interesting I must admit.


----------



## Bart (Jun 9, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Sure, but if it's just a lot work, why do it?



You've got a point, but then they did wish for it to be a dark adapation, as well as if they have a reasonable budge, why not?


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 9, 2010)

This definitely has the potential to be a great movie. I just hope they don't rush it. I wanna see in depth characters and fights. Maybe a quick flawless vctory followed up by a fatality would be nice. 

I really can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

The World said:


> That sounds gay CMX. I am disappoint again witchu'.
> 
> I want him to have fully cybernetic arms that can bend steel girdles with a touch.
> 
> ...


 I was just trying to be realistic.  Metal boxing gloves! 

Okay, maybe he'll have metal armbands, too. Like the Juggernaut, but completely gay. Or some kind of new robotic prosthetic that has supa stregth. But that'd make him too strong for the movie.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 9, 2010)

Does anybody know what other characters are making an appearance in this? Most likely Kang, eh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Probably the semi-realistic ones. Liu Kang should be a shoe-in.

I doubt any of the robots or giant monsters will make it in.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> That snake-thing was only in the movie. In the game it was always a spear-ish thing, and he was using that in the clip, when he pierced that guys throat with it.



That's true (the double headed snake in Annihilation was even worse). Besides that one flaw; the costume, voice, and fighting style of the first movie Scorpion was a near flawless transition from the video game to film imo. 

This new guy is a pretty wooden actor from what little I've seen from him (guest roles on Dollhouse and 24) though to be fair the actor who played the first Scorpion (Chris Casamassa) was basically a stuntman so I'm not sure how well he'd handle a starring role. If I had to choose between the two I'd go with Casamassa and hope he turned in a good performance.


----------



## Bart (Jun 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Probably the semi-realistic ones. Liu Kang should be a shoe-in.
> 
> I doubt any of the robots or giant monsters will make it in.



Makes me even more anxious about Goro, if they use him in it that is.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 9, 2010)

Bart said:


> Makes me even more anxious about Goro, if they use him in it that is.



 "There's a mad scientist who transplanted 2 arms underneath his original pair, and is killing people in mass quantities. Scorpion, stop him!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Goro could be a genetic freak with 4 arms. Those exist:


----------



## Bart (Jun 9, 2010)

JustPimpin said:


> "There's a mad scientist who transplanted 2 arms underneath his original pair, and is killing people in mass quantities. Scorpion, stop him!"





CrazyMoronX said:


> Goro could be a genetic freak with 4 arms. Those exist:



Interesting posts.

Crazy's post could put Goro in the same league as what they did with Reptile.

On a different note, about Raiden, again I know, well it could be pretty cool if he actually was an actual lightning god.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Jax's arms are easy enough. He'll just get metal boxing gloves.


maybe Jax''s lose his arms and get a prototype mechanical arms from the goverment.


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, if they have to explain Tsang Tsung's soul ripping abilities, then Raiden being a god shouldn't be too farfetched. 

I'd like to see the special effects for all of this


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 9, 2010)

You Weak Pathetic Fools Your Cities Belong to Me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Bart said:


> Interesting posts.
> 
> Crazy's post could put Goro in the same league as what they did with Reptile.
> 
> On a different note, about Raiden, again I know, well it could be pretty cool if he actually was an actual lightning god.


They could do that with Motaro, too, but it wouldn't really be the same. That girl actually looks like a squid more than a minotaur.

8-Tails live action candidate? 



Linkdarkside said:


> maybe Jax''s lose his arms and get a prototype mechanical arms from the goverment.


 That might work. But they wouldn't be all shiny chrome arms or anything. Maybe black metal.


JustPimpin said:


> Well, if they have to explain Tsang Tsung's soul ripping abilities, then Raiden being a god shouldn't be too farfetched.
> 
> I'd like to see the special effects for all of this


He'll obviously know some weird, ancient Chinese ritual for soul-ripping.

Raiden will be just be a guy with a battery pack, you mark my words.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 9, 2010)

The "trailer" looks incredible. I was expecting to see Kanos red eye any second, when he was talking to Sonja, but the twist at the end was pretty cool.

btw: Scorpion as the lead character = awesome

A dark movie needs a dark (anti) hero.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 9, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> *The "trailer" looks incredible. I was expecting to see Kanos red eye any second, when he was talking to Sonja, but the twist at the end was pretty cool.*
> btw: Scorpion as the lead character = awesome
> 
> A dark movie needs a dark (anti) hero.



I'm glad I wasn't the only who thought it was Kano at first


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They could do that with Motaro, too, but it wouldn't really be the same. That girl actually looks like a squid more than a minotaur.
> 
> 8-Tails live action candidate?
> 
> ...



Black metal. :33

I hope Raiden isn't some crazy guy with a battery pack. Maybe he is a mutant that went to an electrical plant one day and gets fried or gets powers from a lightning bolt or has a backstory similar to LiveWire from the DCAU.


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 9, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Jax had normal arms in MK2.



Corrected it for you 

OMG Im so gonna watch this movie!


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 9, 2010)

narutorulez said:


> Corrected it for you


well


I never played MK1


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 10, 2010)

"Find Shang Tsung, and FINISH HIM!" I loled hard, though the line worked surprisingly well. Not sure how I feel about this though.



Dabura said:


> - scorpion??  I thought he was Kano for crying out loud!
> 
> e





Emperor Joker said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only who thought it was Kano at first



Yea I thought it would be Kano too (couldn't remember his name at all though lol).


----------



## Bart (Jun 10, 2010)

The video has only been out for only less than 3 days and it's almost hit 2,000,000 views


----------



## Pacifista (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, it's taking everything by storm. Hopefully this movie will do well. And by well, I mean the actual movie is good. They're taking a much different direction due to them not being creatures from other realms and using magic and stuff, but they are still keeping the spirit of it. Now, I can understand fans who will be upset at this, but if they keep the spirit alive while taking a different direction, then I believe it can be pulled off.

At any rate, this trailer/short movie looks like a good slice to a larger piece of pie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2010)

Working a contemporary take on Sub-Zero, I bet they'll do something similar from Python from MGS: Portable Ops.


----------



## Raikiri (Jun 10, 2010)

Pacifista said:


> Yeah, it's taking everything by storm. Hopefully this movie will do well. And by well, I mean the actual movie is good. They're taking a much different direction due to them not being creatures from other realms and using magic and stuff, but they are still keeping the spirit of it. Now, I can understand fans who will be upset at this, but if they keep the spirit alive while taking a different direction, then I believe it can be pulled off.
> 
> At any rate, this trailer/short movie looks like a good slice to a larger piece of pie.



if they keep the essence of mortal kombat: big underground tournament where people are butchering each other, im fine with it not being overwhelmed with mystical and supernatural undertones. the first movie series already hit us over the head with the mystical stuff, so a more realistic take would be fine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

Bart said:


> The video has only been out for only less than 3 days and it's almost hit 2,000,000 views


 That's more views than the second movie got at the box office.


----------



## Bart (Jun 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's more views than the second movie got at the box office.



ROFL


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2010)

After watching the trailer again and again I think this movie could turn out really well. Yeah it's not how the Mortal Kombat story is but it definitely has the spirit of Mortal Kombat in it. 

The first movie did a pretty decent job at transforming the Mortal Kombat storyline onto the big screen, but the sequel failed hard. I like the fact their taking a fresh look on the series, either way it seems this trailer is making waves all over the place.


----------



## damuttz01 (Jun 10, 2010)

Have to keep in mind it's not really a trailer. Just a short film that was made to try and pitch the idea of a reboot to movie studios.

* They shot the short film over two days on two RED cameras
* Started in early April and it took 2 months to do the post production. Most people donated their time. The short was made for $7,500
* Knew if he was going to get a chance at a genre picture, he?d have to show he could do it on his own. This is a calling card for a chance at making the next * Mortal Kombat feature film and it?s his vision for how he?d do it.
* No one at any studio knew he was doing the short
* Oren Uziel wrote the short. He?s currently listed on IMDb to write the next Mortal Kombat movie at Warner Bros.
* Says he wants to make a movie that balances the real world with the mysticism and the special powers. Compares it to the way Harry Potter exists in two worlds. As in there are two universes that coexist with each other.
* Confirms ?fatalities? are definitely in his movie. He wants to put them in the tournament in an ?organic way?
* Definitely would use ?get over here? (the classic line from the game)
* Michael Jai White plays Jax Briggs in the short and he?d definitely be a part of the feature.
* Says Scorpion is the bad guy and will stay a bad guy
* They only had 4 hours to shoot the big fight scene


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 11, 2010)

damuttz01 said:


> Have to keep in mind it's not really a trailer. Just a short film that was made to try and pitch the idea of a reboot to movie studios.
> 
> * They shot the short film over two days on two RED cameras
> * Started in early April and it took 2 months to do the post production. Most people donated their time. The short was made for $7,500
> ...



Going by this, it'd probably make for a solid movie if they had proper means.

Altho without the MK "magic" its just another gore action flick with a silly storyline...


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 12, 2010)

Finally saw what all the fuzz was about, and it looks sick indeed. Scorpion being main-character 

Johnny Cage getting killed off 

And the new style defintely works. But I'm not sure if they're able to pull it of with all characters.


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 12, 2010)

Michael Jai White has turned even B-movies into very entertaining material (see blood bone). And this looks alot better done than annihilation. The first MK movie wasnt half bad. It may have been the best videogame to movie conversion until recently. I think this ones got potential.


----------



## Bart (Jun 13, 2010)

_"Says he wants to make a movie that balances the real world with the mysticism and the special powers."_

That pretty much confirms Raiden will be a God, if you ask me.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 13, 2010)

"Says Scorpion is the bad guy and will stay a bad guy"

That's retarded Scorpion was never evil.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 13, 2010)

"Says Sonya will go topless for much of the movie"

well, that sold me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2010)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> Michael Jai White has turned even B-movies into very entertaining material (see blood bone). And this looks alot better done than annihilation. The first MK movie wasnt half bad. It may have been the best videogame to movie conversion until recently. I think this ones got potential.



Granted, looking a lot better than annihilation is like saying "It looks less shitty".


----------



## Talon. (Jun 18, 2010)

*Mortal Kombat:Rebirth-What exactly is it?*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_MqZn7E-mk&playnext_from=TL&videos=UYgmQUYiWeM[/YOUTUBE]


is this a movie teaser?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 18, 2010)

Just a short film that was made to try and pitch the idea of a reboot to movie studios.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 18, 2010)

Just a short film, to raise interest in a future movie, that they want to make.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 19, 2010)

Just a short film to see if people would be interested for a reboot of the film franchise.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2010)

Just a short film to see if people would be interested for a reboot of the film franchise.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 19, 2010)

Just a short film.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 19, 2010)

A new movie that will be out in 2011.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 19, 2010)

That shit was better than the entire movie franchise. Maybe it'll get endorsed by Acclaim like how the fan made Street Fighter: Legacy trailer was endorsed by Capcom.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

As an accurate adaptation, it's highly inaccurate.

But entertainment due to its contemporary reimagining? HIGH.


----------



## Hannibal (Jun 20, 2010)

To give false hope to video game lovers across the world


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 20, 2010)

have Sub Zero face been posted?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

So this movie IS a go?


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, pretty much ^


----------



## Soca (Jun 21, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> have Sub Zero face been posted?



that is damn well awesome


----------



## Eunectes (Jun 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Yeah, pretty much ^


So it is confirmed that the movie wil be made???
Where does it say that this is movie is going to be made?
All i heard was that this movie was made so that WB might be interested in doing a Mortal Kombat movie but i didn,t know that they already agreed to make this movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2010)

Topless ladies? Count me in.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 21, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> So it is confirmed that the movie wil be made???
> Where does it say that this is movie is going to be made?
> All i heard was that this movie was made so that WB might be interested in doing a Mortal Kombat movie but i didn,t know that they already agreed to make this movie.


no so far it just th short movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2010)

If the movie does get made I'm totally gonna watch it.


On DVD.


On my computer.


From the Internet.


----------



## Glued (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mortal Kombat: Rebirth*

Main Character: SCORPION

[YOUTUBE]ezmHIy2V57g[/YOUTUBE]

GET OVER HERE!!!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there was a thread for this already


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 2, 2010)

this wasn't for an actual movie iirc


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 3, 2010)

They really hate Johnny Cage, he always gets killed off.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 3, 2010)

Actually this was supposed to be a movie, but New Line Cinema (I BELIEVE) still holds the rights to Mortal Kombat movies and they won't allow it. This trailer is over a year old, don't get me wrong this movie looks good but the story sucks (more realistic) and I'll still see it to blame it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 3, 2010)

a realistic mortal Kombat does sound suck ass. So does  Johnny cage always getting killed off.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 3, 2010)

Stop crying about Johnny Cage getting killed off. He gets killed in the games, as in that's the reason he's not in Mortal Kombat 3 (I don't count Ultimate MK3 & MK Trilogy as canon) because he was killed between the second (Outland) tournament and third tournament.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 3, 2010)

he wears spandex...who the fuck would miss him?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 3, 2010)

This movie needs to happen. People need to stop bitching about the realistic setting and give it a chance.


----------



## Sedaiv (Sep 4, 2010)

Assuming that Ed Boon (Tobias apperently left MK) can get around the Legalitiest, I'll see it so I can destroy it here for  ya'll.


----------

